# Coming soon? Progress B14 rear sway bars



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

A Progress representative said about a month and a half ago that they were in the process of bending a rear sway bar for the B14 beam. It was not scheduled for production till the ending of summer, he said. 

Has anyone else heard any other news on this? I am wanting to get a rear sway bar and although the Stillen looks to be the closest to what I'm looking for right now, Progress' spherical bearing endlinks are definitely something worth waiting for... I like how the Stillen bar mounts to the trailing arms, no endlinks required. But, I'd much prefer a bar with quickly adjustable endlink mounts (no left/right measuring and adjusting necessary) and more ground clearance than some of the bars out there.

Hopefully Progress can continue in their tradition and come out with a bar that has everything well thought out. I have already decided to pass on the Nismo bars, even though I'd love to have some more red circles on my car!

Any input or comments would be appreciated!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?t=52383

that might help


----------

